# Importing Mortal Kombat to Australia is illegal.



## Anakir (Mar 16, 2011)

Title. And to sum it up, A$110,000 fine.

Source: http://au.gamespot.com/pages/news/story.php?sid=6303984

lol australia.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 16, 2011)

1: You're encouraging software piracy by doing this.
2: Customs shouldn't be wasting their time on fantasy violence like this.
3: You can't stop information or knowledge from being spread in the internet age, australians can just watch videos of the game on youtube.

This is retarded on all too many levels Australia, get your shit together.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 16, 2011)

Like they are going to bother opening parcels...

They only open parcels that sniffer dogs pull out... and it has to be a *freaky good *sniffer dog to smell the difference between one game and another...


----------



## Raiser (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to say, but this is just so fucking retarded.

Feel bad for the Aussies; this looks like a great game.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, Australia. Is there no reinforcement of your ratings there or something?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats absolutely ridiculous. Even though I don't care for the MK games, I believe someone should have to right to buy the game if they want to. All they are doing is encouraging software piracy...


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 16, 2011)

What a steaming crock of Donkey Cock Shit.


I can't believe this. They need to cut this shit out... It disgusts me.


I feel so bad for Aussie gamers...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> 3: australians can just watch videos of the game on youtube.


Sorry, but this video can not be view in your country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







@ Schizoanalysis Your sig/avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$110,000 fine for legitly buying and playing a game?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 16, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sorry, but this video can not be view in your country.


Can't possibly moderate user-uploaded videos at a consistent pace, or stop people viewing from other websites like gametrailers, dailymotion or vimeo.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 16, 2011)

Australia rating systems are so terribly broken. Apparently full grown adults don't have the right or are apparently mature enough to handle a little violence, and can't decide for themselves if their kids are allowed to play with violent games either. Wow Australia, wow.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was jk.

This is really a shame and crazy...


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy donkey shit, I lost faith in humanity.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 16, 2011)

For once i'm going to support piracy......no seriously go for it guys......the consequences for getting caught pirating it are less then those of legally buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Australia...they need to get their shit together and stop being so afraid of violence in video games 

(nothing against Australasians, you guys are awesome, its whoever controls the video game ratings that needs to get their heads out of their asses and see that violent video games are pretty harmless)


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't understand why people can't walk over the government and spit them out when they do this kind of stuff. You would think millions of people could hurt the government for making actions like this and the government would be scared to do anything like this again.

Oh yeah, that's right... the government brainwashes people to make them believe its the "right" thing to do.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

i thought the reason that the game can't be sold is because it's un-classified and so no shop _wants_ to carry it.  i have no fucking idea why it would be illegal to import.

it's a game apparently too gory for people under 18, it isn't fucking kiddie porn or snuff or some shit :/


----------



## YayMii (Mar 16, 2011)

This totally reminds me of the retarded failure of parenting by Fox News.


			
				FOX News said:
			
		

> Guest speaker: It's the responsibility for the parents to control what their kids can and can't play.
> News anchor: Yes, unfortunately.


Are they trying to encourage this?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 16, 2011)

I may not be into gaming anymore but sadly, stuff like this is holding me back from going to Australia.

I also find it ironic how Australia is classified as one of the countries with the most freedom yet they've blocked a shit ton of websites and have banned tons of video games.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 16, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> *I also find it ironic how Australia is classified as one of the countries with the most freedom* yet they've blocked a shit ton of websites and have banned tons of video games.








Well that's a first.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 16, 2011)

Meh. Time to search up my private trackers then.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 16, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some proof


----------



## Crass (Mar 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Australia


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 16, 2011)

Because of this, everyone will hack their systems.


----------



## antwill (Mar 16, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I may not be into gaming anymore but sadly, stuff like this is holding me back from going to Australia.
> 
> I also find it ironic how Australia is classified as one of the countries with the most freedom yet they've blocked a shit ton of websites and have banned tons of video games.


Firstly, this fine has been around for years, it's nothing new, although probably new to you foreigners. And how is banning the import of anything refused classification which is therefore illegal to sell in the country anything bad. Secondly, we do not actually have an internet filter in place, and there's no way it would be put into action. And way to use hyperbole to ruin your statements. It doesn't help your argument when you say they've banned 'tons' of video games. When in reality it's barely any as most publishers edit out the questionable content. 

Regardless of what you say, Australia > US. Stuff like all those rednecks, kids smoking and then contaminating the town with mercury, ICE seizing US internet domains, etc. are holding me back from going to the US. (See I can use hyperbole too.)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 16, 2011)

wait wut if you send it to someone in austrillia like a friend or relative?


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 16, 2011)

I found Mortal Kombat in a shop like 4 days ago 
Well i saw a Mortal Kombat game dont know if there were other Mortal Kombats :/


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Regardless of what you say, Australia > US. Stuff like all those rednecks, kids smoking and then contaminating the town with mercury, ICE seizing US internet domains, etc. are holding me back from going to the US. (See I can use hyperbole too.)


Thought you was serious for a minute. Why can't we all be friends. :/

US = Australia.

We both contain bans on games which make no sense.

Does US have a fine for ban games imports?


----------



## sputnix (Mar 16, 2011)

well you always got the piratebay, and you could just have a friend in a different country buy the game on steam and see if they give you the account it was bought with can be installed since it won't be available in Australian steam store


----------



## antwill (Mar 16, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> well you always got the _*slash*_, and you could just have a friend in a different country buy the game on steam and see if they give you the account it was bought with can be installed since it won't be available in Australian steam store


Firstly it's not coming to PC. And you can still gift games from other countries to Australia (or any country for that matter) anyway.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Firstly, this fine has been around for years, it's nothing new, although probably new to you foreigners. And how is banning the import of anything refused classification which is therefore illegal to sell in the country anything bad. Secondly, we do not actually have an internet filter in place, and there's no way it would be put into action. And way to use hyperbole to ruin your statements. It doesn't help your argument when you say they've banned 'tons' of video games. When in reality it's barely any as most publishers edit out the questionable content.
> 
> Regardless of what you say, Australia > US. Stuff like all those rednecks, kids smoking and then contaminating the town with mercury, ICE seizing US internet domains, etc. are holding me back from going to the US. (See I can use hyperbole too.)


Dude, I wasn't trying argue at ALL. I was just labeling my opinion, and in your last small paragraph I wasn't even trying to say Australia is a bad country (In geographical terms its one of the most beautiful countries imho), just I think its censorship is really bad. 

Nothing to get defensive about.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 16, 2011)

This is bullshit


----------



## Godamit (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/ipad/federal...m-1226022462477

Here you go fellow Aussies, hopefully this happens soon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We're becoming the laughing stock of the developed world, where we're the only country that doesn't have an R18 classification level for video games," he said.



he speaks the truth!


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Godamit said:
			
		

> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/ipad/federal...m-1226022462477
> 
> Here you go fellow Aussies, hopefully this happens soon.


Time to wait lol.
But seriously $110,000 for legally buying a video game?!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 16, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Godamit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you pay for stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With fines like that you'd think each copy of mortal kombat contains 5 pounds of crack cocaine.....


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why are Australian authorities such dickwads about games and gaming?


----------



## Frogman (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking Ridiculous.
'Nuff said


----------



## antwill (Mar 16, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Why are Australian authorities such dickwads about games and gaming?


Ask Michael Atkinson...


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 16, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> This is bullshit



Quoted.

For.

Mother.

Fucking.

Truth.

Screw you, Labor.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

i blame atkinson (and people that voted for that orangutan that was elected after earwax boy got the boot)


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 16, 2011)

I blame Labor. Full stop.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah it's labors fault look how fucked up the country is now because of that c$$$ howard and the liberals look what a good job they did. food, gass, electricity, water and pretty much EVERYTHING now is doubling cos of him and his fucked up GST!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 16, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> This totally reminds me of the retarded failure of parenting by Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think your rating system in America is a complete fail. What's the point if it doesn't have any penalties behind selling to people underage?

Anyway, as for this. This is rubbish. I don't know why Australia abolished the 18+ rating but it just seems stupid to me. It means games like this aren't released because they get a rating denied stamped on them (not good for 15 year olds? BAN!) 
This is ridiculous and will NEVER work though. No way are Customs going to open every single box of DVDs/Games that come into Australia.


----------



## Saken (Mar 16, 2011)

Who needs games anyway? We're in Australia, let's get back on our kangaroos and keep riding forward...


Spoiler



said Julia Gillard


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Who needs games anyway? We're in Australia, let's get back on our kangaroos and *keep riding forward*...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


haha, that made me crack a wide smile


----------



## Fluto (Mar 16, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey what the hell
you just said this isnt a time for laughing  O.O
or smiling in this case.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Personally I think your rating system in America is a complete fail. What's the point if it doesn't have any penalties behind selling to people underage?


Do not know how true that is, but at least we have Mortal Kombat. All gamers shouldn't be punish for underage selling.

And think for the most part, sellers actually listen  to the rating.


----------



## Opium (Mar 16, 2011)

Godamit said:
			
		

> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/ipad/federal...m-1226022462477
> 
> Here you go fellow Aussies, hopefully this happens soon.



We did a story about this today too: Government threatens R-rating games showdown


I hope Brendan O'Connor is true to his word.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm glad I don't live there. 

I also don't understand why it would be illegal to import it. It's just a game.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was refering to you joking about the deaths of thousands of people, not somebody joking about a saying our prime minister likes to overuse

can we get back on topic?


----------



## zeromac (Mar 16, 2011)

So in lame-mans terms, Mortal Kombat is locked out of Australia


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> So in lame-mans terms, Mortal Kombat is locked out of Australia


yeap, can't legally buy it here, can't buy it elsewhere (where it's legal) and import it... will this be the plotline of the next underbelly series...?

also, "lame-mans"?


----------



## nutella (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, is this the first title ever to have this kind of restriction in Australia? Like, is Mortal Kombat specifically the only game that you will be fined for importing? Sorry if this is in one of the articles, just want to clarify.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> Wait, is this the first title ever to have this kind of restriction in Australia? Like, is Mortal Kombat specifically the only game that you will be fined for importing? Sorry if this is in one of the articles, just want to clarify.


don't quote me on it but i believe so...

other games that have had similar problems with age ratings have opted to just give in and censor the game (left 4 dead 2 for example) rather than be banned from marketing their game in australia


----------



## nutella (Mar 16, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll just take your word for the time being. TBH, I'll wait until this law actually gets enforced before I pass judgment. As usual, this seems like another scare tactic. Like, if I go over to the states, I doubt anyone's going to stop me from bringing Mortal Kombat over here even if they do see I have the game. As if customs are going to have Mortal Kombat on their mind when they check through your bags. But, even though they're just using scare tactics, it's still pretty messed up.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 16, 2011)

>Duke Nukem Forver is given MA15+.
>Mortal Kombat is banned

Fucking OFLC.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 16, 2011)

dude when i want a game I WANT IT !!!
since when has Mortal Combat been bad...... well

they'll probably make identification laws .... like alcohol or cigarettes

Offtopic : Nutella i love your sig!!


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 16, 2011)

>Implying I haven't seen game stores sell games like CoD and GTA to 5yo kids

This is ridiculous. They obviously haven't heard of the Streisand effect, or reverse psychology for that matter.

I never wanted this, but now they've banned it...

ME WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## RexNebular (Mar 16, 2011)

At least brothels are legal in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MK will be allowed eventually but it takes a long time to change some laws.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

RexNebular said:
			
		

> At least brothels are legal in Australia


...no they're not


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just have to pirate it than what can they do once it's on the console


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh, this is bullshit. I'm not an Aussie of course but their ratings board there is real bullshit. I mean if you're going through the trouble of importing it, I'm pretty sure you're aware of the content of the game. It just feels like they have some grudge against the game and are trying to deprive it of as many sales as possible.

I feel sorry for you, Aussies.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Censorship is telling a man he can't have a steak just because a baby can't chew it.
> 
> QUOTEBut the truth is, that when a Library expels a book of mine and leaves an unexpurgated Bible lying around where unprotected youth and age can get hold of it, the deep unconscious irony of it delights me and doesn't anger me.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it angers me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





why should they decide what we can and can't learn/view/partake in (assuming it doesn't harm others)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 16, 2011)

Just saying the world doesn't change. "Oh noes games, think of the children!", "Oh noes VHS, think of the children!", "Oh noes TV, think of the children!", "Oh noes radio, think of the children!", "Oh noes books, think of the children!".  Lazy people looking for excuses for their brats behaviour instead of just being able to admit "Kids are c****, but hey they will grow out of it..."

EDIT: Should have been "Kids are sometimes c****, but hey if I do my job right they will grow out of it..."


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahaha, this is terrible.
Why, if you tell people they are free, they start to lose the will to fight for a change.
*sigh* guess I have to pirate this game now, just like i had to pirate... well, these;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banne...games#Australia

Although I do like this part.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The Australian Christian Lobby has led the charge against introducing an R18+ classification, saying it would make it easier for children to access violent games."


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/16/3165063.htm
Why yes, allowing games to go uncensored under the restriction that only those over 18 are the only ones who can buy it wil CERTAINLY make it easier for children to access violent games, *sigh* if only we could do the same with cigarettes and alcohol, then we could save all those poor misguided children from having an easy time in obtaining both, its not like you have to present a drivers licence (or permit) to buy them. (Although, I do find it a bit ironic that in order for a shop to sell you alcohol here you need a drivers licence/permit, is that not a tad bit counter productive?)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Why yes, allowing games to go uncensored under the restriction that only those over 18 are the only ones who can buy it wil CERTAINLY make it easier for children to access violent games,



They wouldn't go totally uncensored, and I don't know the details about your 18+ rating your trying for but in the UK it's not only illegal for someone under 18 to buy them, it's illegal to allow anyone under 18 to play them too. Anything under it's up to the parents but there is meant to be a hard line drawn there. Maybe that sort of idea would make the rating more likely to get backing?


----------



## indask8 (Mar 16, 2011)

Every MK games are affected with this? even the cartridge ones?

In that case, if you really want to import them, you just have to ask the seller to take apart the label/change the case with a crappy children game/ship the PCB alone, I don't think the customs have every consoles to check every games...

Yet another stupid law that will not avoid children playing violent game but will increase piracy/grey market.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 16, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Every MK games are affected with this? even the cartridge ones?
> 
> In that case, if you really want to import them, you just have to ask the seller to take apart the label/change the case with a crappy children game/ship the PCB alone, I don't think the customs have every consoles to check every games...
> 
> Yet another stupid law that will not avoid children playing violent game but will increase piracy/grey market.


No, just the new MK.
The reason being "Banned due to the graphic realistic depictions of mutilations and gore performed by the fatalities."


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 16, 2011)

Makes me glad I live in America, fewer restrictions.

Look at the UK bans real carefully or better yet........

Love Plus



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Banned because of a Japanese student actually marrying one of the characters


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Australian Christian Lobby has led the charge against introducing an R18+ classification, saying it would make it easier for children to access violent games."



there's the problem right there *THAT'S* what needs to be gotten rid of!!


----------



## chyyran (Mar 16, 2011)

LulAustralia. 

Banning games is like banning books.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Banned because of a Japanese student actually marrying one of the characters


Is that the only thing we can do if we wanna have some sort of effect on the world?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 17, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Like they are going to bother opening parcels...
> 
> They only open parcels that sniffer dogs pull out... and it has to be a *freaky good *sniffer dog to smell the difference between one game and another...



They open any suspicious looking ones







  I live in sydney and this pisses me off!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 17, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Makes me glad I live in America, fewer restrictions.
> 
> Look at the UK bans real carefully or better yet........
> 
> ...



You got that from here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banne...#United_Kingdom yes? The "source" for that is a Youtube video that doesn't mention any ban. And it was a Japan only game making that claim even less believable.

The vast majority of "banned" media in the UK was actually withdrawn by the publishers not banned. And it only counts for physical distributed games, if you go DL only there's no censorship at all.

EDIT: No censorship past the kiddy porn laws of course.


----------

